# Autotrial upholstery 2012 model



## Lizziec (Apr 30, 2006)

WE HAD ALL THE UPHOLSTERY RENEWED IN OUR AUTOTRAIL AT 12 MONTHS OLD AND IT IS JUST AS BAD NOW AT 2 YEARS OLD - IT CAN NEVER BE ANY DIFFERENT BECAUSE THE QUALITY WAS NOT THERE IN THE FIRST PLACE SO IF THE COMPANY REPLACES IT UNTIL 'KINGDOM COME' IT WILL ALWAYS BE SHODDY, THE MATERIAL MOVES ABOUT AND ROUCHES UP BECAUSE THERE ARE NO BUTTONS TO HOLD IT IN PLACE, OUR FIRST LOT WAS STARTING TO GO INTO A HOLE ON ONE SECTION!!

THE PEOPLE AT THE UPHOLSTERY FACTORY ARE GREAT. AUTOTRAIL ALWAYS USED TO BE RENOWNED FOR THEIR UPHOLSTERY AND THIS IS CHEAP STUFF AND NOT AT ALL COMFORTABLE TO SIT ON AFTER A WHILE, ALSO IF YOU PICK IT UP YOU WILL INSTANTLY SEE THAT IT IS MUCH LIGHTER IN WEIGHT THAT THE OLDER AUTOTRAIL UPHOLSTERY USED TO BE. OUR FRIENDS WITH THE SAME MODEL SAY EXACTLY THE SAME.

IT'S HIGH TIME AUTOTRAIL TOOK NOTICE OF THEIR CUSTOMERS BEFORE THEY LOSE THEM FOR GOOD!!!!


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Jeeezzeee!!!

No need to SHOUT!!!!!

We hear you.........you are annoyed with Autotrail.

If things are that bad, sell the van and buy a different make.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

did they replace it free of charge? Hard to believe they used such poor materials


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Strange. We are very pleased with the quality of our upholstery but do protect it with a few throws because of the dog. Not heard this complaint previously


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't think Autotrail are alone in this, our Autosleeper (2006) has much poorer quality material than our previous Autosleeper of 1997. We have a couple of patches where it has been caught (previous owners) and the material is fraying whereas the old one had a velour material which still looked like new after 15 years. We too now us throws but really shouldn't have to.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

> *Lizziec: *WE HAD ALL THE UPHOLSTERY RENEWED IN OUR AUTOTRAIL AT 12 MONTHS OLD AND IT IS JUST AS BAD NOW AT 2 YEARS OLD - IT CAN NEVER BE ANY DIFFERENT BECAUSE THE QUALITY WAS NOT THERE IN THE FIRST PLACE SO IF THE COMPANY REPLACES IT UNTIL 'KINGDOM COME' IT WILL ALWAYS BE SHODDY, THE MATERIAL MOVES ABOUT AND ROUCHES UP BECAUSE THERE ARE NO BUTTONS TO HOLD IT IN PLACE, OUR FIRST LOT WAS STARTING TO GO INTO A HOLE ON ONE SECTION!!
> 
> THE PEOPLE AT THE UPHOLSTERY FACTORY ARE GREAT. AUTOTRAIL ALWAYS USED TO BE RENOWNED FOR THEIR UPHOLSTERY AND THIS IS CHEAP STUFF AND NOT AT ALL COMFORTABLE TO SIT ON AFTER A WHILE, ALSO IF YOU PICK IT UP YOU WILL INSTANTLY SEE THAT IT IS MUCH LIGHTER IN WEIGHT THAT THE OLDER AUTOTRAIL UPHOLSTERY USED TO BE. OUR FRIENDS WITH THE SAME MODEL SAY EXACTLY THE SAME.
> 
> IT'S HIGH TIME AUTOTRAIL TOOK NOTICE OF THEIR CUSTOMERS BEFORE THEY LOSE THEM FOR GOOD!!!!


In case you are not aware, using CAPITALS is generally not good etiquette. To quote from one of the sites about on-line etiquette:

"Do Turn That Caps Lock Key Off. When you type a post in all capital letters you are going to annoy other forum users. Capital letters are viewed as shouting when communicating online, and its considered rude to do"


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*Upholstery*

Whilst some members seem more concerned with etiquette than the problem with your van, they seem to miss the point that you are upset and disappointed with your Motorhome. True it is normal for comments to be in lower case, I can see your frustration. If the finish is that poor and not fit for purpose it might be worth you getting a quote from another upholstery firm to correct the problem, and as I understand it it would be your dealer that you have your contact with and send them the quote with a letter before action, and go down the small claims court. It would be handy if another member who has an Autotrail of similar age could contact you with a view to getting a comparison of quality.
I had a couple of problems with the upholstery on a van bought new in 2003, was able to contact the upholsterers direct and they were brilliant.
Sorry if the gramma is not correct, tin hat on!!


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Despite all the shouting, all I can say in support of Autotrail, our M/H is now two years old and furnishings are as good as new despite trips to europe and a few round the UK..!!

Ian


----------



## Lizziec (Apr 30, 2006)

*Autotrail Upholstery*

To everyone who replied to my posting, I WAS NOT shouting!! If I was you would hear me as I have a very loud voice. We have friends with the same model and year etc. and they are totally dissatisfied with their upholstery as well, but unfortunately they cannot afford to change their van as the price offered is quite appalling for a 2 year old van. Motorhome dealers seem to think that everyone is made of money and unfortunately not everyone is, some people have to save up for many years and it is extremely disappointing to get a van with so many problems as we have had with ours, if you bought anything else you could take it back to the shop and exchange it!!!!!

To answer one of the other postings, yes the upholstery was all replaced free of charge, it had to be as it was under warranty but the second lot is no better than the first lot!!

To answer another of the postings, yes we are getting rid of the van, it has been nothing but trouble since the day we picked it up, do you really think that I would do so much complaining and still keep it!!!


----------



## Lizziec (Apr 30, 2006)

*Autotrail upholstery*

Dear Peribro

Sorry about the capital letters, I take your point, but don't tell me that you have never been annoyed about anything in your life.

Anyway, it appears that you have a Burstner so would not have encountered the problems, apart from the poor quality of the upholstery in our van it is not even comfortable to sit on now that it has started to wear - started to wear, what on earth am I talking about, it is only a year old!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Our last Autotrail was new in 2006. We kept it one year, just too many things wrong with it. Among the numerous problems was the fact that the upholstery was crap in every way, cushions had lost their resilience and the fabric was wearing through, Alan.


----------

